# Locked up fest ......



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

POST THEM LOCKED UP OR THREE WEELIN ...... :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 8 2011, 11:22 AM~19539845
> *POST THEM LOCKED UP OR THREE WEELIN ...... :biggrin:
> *


oh shit,, great thread.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: this is gonna be fun to look at!
ROLL CALL: JACKWAGONS...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ONLY 1


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the one car, that i can say I painted by myself... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 12:26 PM~19540316
> *oh shit,, great thread.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  this is gonna be fun to look at!
> ROLL CALL: JACKWAGONS...
> *


Fuck yeah it is :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

any excuse to ham it up, and stop cleaning my apartment.. :biggrin: 
you guys are posting some hot shit.. 
I know when i get back home tonight, there will be more..


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 8 2011, 12:50 PM~19540467
> *ONLY 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 01:25 PM~19540742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

damnnn this topic is doing it bigg :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice caddi vert markie :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2011, 03:51 PM~19541685
> *Nice caddi vert markie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Daammm pancho any more pics of that big body


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 8 2011, 03:02 PM~19541746
> *Daammm pancho any more pics of that big body
> *


Thanks :biggrin: these are the only pics before the wheel swap. Built it a couple years ago so I plan on rebuilding it one day :cheesy: .


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2011, 05:32 PM~19542239
> *Thanks :biggrin: these are the only pics before the wheel swap. Built it a couple years ago so I plan on rebuilding it one day :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pancho :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Really nice fuckin cars up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Any el caminos out there :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

jeral, a lil birdie told me you got a 75 g-house to post up in this thread?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 10:09 PM~19544473
> *jeral, a lil birdie told me you got a 75 g-house to post up in this thread?! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Who??????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2011, 03:51 PM~19541685
> *Nice caddi vert markie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol you should know :biggrin: (that big body is off the hook,,)
that regal is taken flight..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 8 2011, 10:21 PM~19544586
> *Who??????
> *


dont worry trike....when he reads this, hell post! his lil name is 716layinlow


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 10:45 PM~19544818
> *dont worry trike....when he reads this, hell post! his lil name is 716layinlow
> *


Alright koooo


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 10:45 PM~19544818
> *dont worry trike....when he reads this, hell post! his lil name is 716layinlow
> *


(true dat) speaking of layinlow? and lockin up? I guess the nest thread will be
be a slammed fest? cars that are laid or have the booty in the dirt..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 10:57 PM~19544955
> *(true dat) speaking of layinlow? and lockin up? I guess the nest thread will be
> be a slammed fest? cars that are laid or have the booty in the dirt..
> *


hmmm shall i start that thread hydro?! :happysad: i thinks there was already a thread for that one?! :happysad:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 8 2011, 11:06 PM~19545030
> *hmmm shall i start that thread hydro?! :happysad: i thinks there was already a thread for that one?! :happysad:
> *


No I don't think there's a thread about that you should start it if you want :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Nobody has a locked up g body


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

My '65 Chevy Stepside...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 9 2011, 12:02 PM~19547604
> *My '65 Chevy Stepside...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice weres you 61 at dogg :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

aint too much of a lock up...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 9 2011, 02:03 PM~19547611
> *Nice weres you 61 at dogg  :biggrin:
> *


i c everyone else only postin up finished projects...so i only posted up my finished '65 chevy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 9 2011, 02:07 PM~19547643
> *aint too much of a lock up...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

My Impala


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 9 2011, 12:23 PM~19547756
> *My Impala
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin moze Some of your best work I say :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jan 9 2011, 12:12 PM~19547679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea pancho put one up and DL styles.. i have that bad ass Ls that mini built 
a long time ago.. i got it off of solo.. i will toss it up when I get back from the store
with batt's for my camera..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 9 2011, 12:10 PM~19547666
> *i c everyone else only postin up finished projects...so i only posted up my finished '65 chevy
> *


Fuck it post them dogg it don't matter if there finished or not :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 02:27 PM~19547782
> *those are beautiful paints Cndy,, i see a vert off to he left too :biggrin:
> if you do it? we will come. (no ****) lol
> yea pancho put one up and DL styles.. i have that bad ass Ls that mini built
> ...


lol..to the left of that 64 is the 67


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

my fav position


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

one of my favorite cars..need to do it again.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 9 2011, 12:39 PM~19547855
> *one of my favorite cars..need to do it again.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cars


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze+Jan 9 2011, 12:23 PM~19547756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hot..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 12:55 PM~19547963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of that 67


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin+Jan 9 2011, 12:26 PM~19547778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wagon is badass Hydro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moze+Jan 9 2011, 01:12 PM~19548105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do you get video? :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 9 2011, 01:32 PM~19548231
> *thanks moze.. i really like alot..
> do you get video? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 9 2011, 02:13 PM~19548478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can I see more pics of the cadillac undercarriage


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 9 2011, 02:13 PM~19548478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are mean ass shots..


















mini dreams LS..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

tt for this topic


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 9 2011, 12:23 PM~19547756
> *My Impala
> 
> 
> ...


Moze any more pics you can show me of the undercarriage


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll try to get some better pics up.. but heres my elco-gn locked up..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 9 2011, 07:32 PM~19549350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Always CLEAN as PHAWK! Nice work T!
Few of mine.
















Lost this one in the move  Smashed pillars. Somehow got flipped.... 








This one is gettin refoiled, now that I've gotten more practice!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 9 2011, 06:01 PM~19549896
> *Moze any more pics you can show me of the undercarriage
> *


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 9 2011, 07:58 PM~19550833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thx moze nice cars :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 9 2011, 07:38 PM~19550659
> *Always CLEAN as PHAWK! Nice work T!
> Few of mine.
> 
> ...


Nice, :biggrin: caddis and impalas


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

mine 

locked up..



















3 wheel..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2011, 10:03 PM~19552288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaam rafa lookin good doggg any more pics of that 6 Trey :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love when I go away for a few hours, and see a bunch of post when i come back!
I like everybodys builds.. i want to comment on them all.. 
this is a great thread.. Rafa that trey is super clean,, (see there i go).
bla bla bla.. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 9 2011, 03:17 PM~19548502
> *Can I see more pics of the cadillac undercarriage
> *




































:happysad: forgot ko's


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

a few more pics...locked up


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 9 2011, 03:32 PM~19549350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 10 2011, 06:19 PM~19559400
> *a few more pics...locked up
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: post the video of the 67!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

My Monte still in the works


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 10 2011, 10:54 PM~19562782
> *My Monte still in the works
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Any more cars


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 12 2011, 11:09 AM~19574981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics on those cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 :tears:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:dunno: half of them aint locked up?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 13 2011, 06:35 PM~19588388
> *:dunno: half of them aint locked up?
> *


 :angry: :buttkick: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 8 2011, 01:22 PM~19539845
> *POST THEM LOCKED UP OR THREE WEELIN ...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 03:56 PM~19588013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of those cars pls thx :biggrin:


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 12 2011, 12:09 PM~19574981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where you guys buying the cadillac models at.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

great thread.. great cars.. I like em all...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 03:56 PM~19588013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 mini your a tease with the camera, i think i take better pictures of your cars?


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cdumi96_@Jan 13 2011, 07:56 PM~19590388
> *where you guys buying the cadillac models at.
> *


Hobby store eBay ect.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Really nice cars In here :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

]


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 02:19 AM~19610356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daammm lots and lots if wagons lookin good


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Any more cars and it don't really matter if they're looked up I just wanna see ya cars :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2011, 10:03 PM~19552288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

great looking rides here is my 58 impala up on 3 wheels


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Jan 19 2011, 08:34 PM~19643832
> *great looking rides here is my 58 impala up on 3 wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Nice more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 19 2011, 09:06 PM~19644310
> *Nice more pics :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 16 2011, 11:58 AM~19611940
> *Daammm lots and lots if wagons lookin good
> *


 thanks Trike.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 19 2011, 11:13 PM~19645873
> *thanks Trike.
> *


  sure .......... TTT


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 9 2011, 11:03 PM~19552288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 23 2011, 02:08 PM~19675032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 OH YEA.. PLEASE SIR , CAN I HAVE SOME MORE?


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Here you go homie


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 23 2011, 02:17 PM~19675092
> *Here you go homie
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of the 60 :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Jan 23 2011, 02:17 PM~19675092
> *Here you go homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 04:22 PM~19675527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 03:22 PM~19675527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of both :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> love this build... :cheesy:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> > love this build... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah dogg my favorite too :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

thats one nice ass ride :0 :0


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 04:22 PM~19675527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass trendsetta :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 23 2011, 03:43 PM~19675284
> *More pics of the 60  :biggrin:
> *


the 60 is still in progress homie will post when complete


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: 



> More pics of both :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 



> > love this build... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Thanx bro !
> ...


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 23 2011, 11:01 PM~19677842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 23 2011, 10:01 PM~19677842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!!!! Killa stance bro !


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

Some of my LOCKED UP rides!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Jan 23 2011, 11:00 PM~19678530
> *Some of my LOCKED UP rides!
> 
> 
> ...


Sick builds bro!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 09:54 PM~19679027
> *Sick builds bro!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64implife+Jan 23 2011, 09:00 PM~19678530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this 70, what did you use for the frame.. 65, 67 maybe.. or a glasshouse 
bottom.. :biggrin: ?

And Trend. you just have terminal talent. man its a sin to be that good..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Beautiful cars guys :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
HERES MY LINE UP OF LOCKED UP RIDES.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 24 2011, 11:43 AM~19682529
> *ORALE...
> HERES MY LINE UP OF LOCKED UP RIDES.....
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOME ARE OLD SOME ARE NEW AN MOST ARE LONG GONE!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> I POSTED A BUNCH MORE ON THE PAGE BEFORE THIS ONE.. SOME ARE OLD SOME ARE NEW AN MOST ARE LONG GONE!!
> HERES SOME MORE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> SOME ARE OLD SOME ARE NEW AN MOST ARE LONG GONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff



> > I POSTED A BUNCH MORE ON THE PAGE BEFORE THIS ONE.. SOME ARE OLD SOME ARE NEW AN MOST ARE LONG GONE!!
> > HERES SOME MORE.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 23 2011, 11:46 PM~19679496
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro working on 4 others


----------



## 64implife (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 23 2011, 10:54 PM~19679027
> *Sick builds bro!
> *


Thanks homie more to come :biggrin:


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64implife_@Jan 23 2011, 10:00 PM~19678530
> *Some of my LOCKED UP rides!
> 
> 
> ...


The 60 is one bad mother fucker bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 01:58 PM~19682639
> *SOME ARE OLD SOME ARE NEW AN MOST ARE LONG GONE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some serious buildin' bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> > I POSTED A BUNCH MORE ON THE PAGE BEFORE THIS ONE.. SOME ARE OLD SOME ARE NEW AN MOST ARE LONG GONE!!
> > HERES SOME MORE.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 24 2011, 09:44 PM~19687066
> *Fuck can I see more pics of the 59 impala bro :biggrin:
> *


 pancho built that one check out his build thread!! i only have the one picture of it for right now.. :happysad:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

HERES SOME MORE. 








hands down one of the sickest wagons ive seen so far!!! NICE work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Killa stances fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

On my next '63 I'ma shoot for this stance ...............


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 07:38 PM~19697561
> *Killa stances fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On my next '63 I'ma shoot for this stance ...............
> ...


Fuck badass impala post sum progerss pics dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 26 2011, 10:50 AM~19701835
> *Fuck badass impala post sum progerss pics dogg :biggrin:
> *


Its a real '63 of Lifestyle CC :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 26 2011, 09:45 AM~19702204
> *Its a real '63 of Lifestyle CC :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I saw it in Vegas it was fuckin clean :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 26 2011, 11:36 PM~19708443
> *Yeah I saw it in Vegas it was fuckin clean :biggrin:
> *


I need to get to Vegas this year!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 09:50 AM~19712225
> *I need to get to Vegas this year!
> *


Yuupp :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

No more Cars homies :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 4 2011, 12:23 PM~19787757
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


No more pics homie cause it's badass and post your 58 homie :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 23 2011, 06:36 PM~19676464
> *Fuck yeah dogg my favorite too :biggrin:
> *


x3!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 4 2011, 01:23 PM~19787757
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass caddy's!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 4 2011, 02:23 PM~19787757
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a killa stance !

Danny D and Bugs just need to bless the paint job a little. Keep it green, just add somethin' to it ... :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2011, 09:06 AM~19794202
> *This is a killa stance !
> 
> Danny D and Bugs just need to bless the paint job a little. Keep it green, just add somethin' to it ...  :biggrin:
> ...


Daammmm that's a badass 68 homie who's is that ......... Hey have you finished any more badass builds homie :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Feb 5 2011, 12:14 PM~19794481
> *Daammmm that's a badass 68 homie who's is that ......... Hey have you finished any more badass builds homie :biggrin:
> *


It's from the 68 fest.

I havent finished nothin ! :angry: 

I keep getting stuck on stupid :biggrin: 

The '66 will be done in about a week then IDK whats next :dunno:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2011, 10:20 AM~19794510
> *It's from the 68 fest.
> 
> I havent finished nothin ! :angry:
> ...


Can i see some pogress pics dogg :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

]


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 04:33 PM~19796698
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


That's one bad ass mofo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 05:33 PM~19796698
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Daaammm homie badass :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Feb 5 2011, 07:49 PM~19796785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 07:33 PM~19796698
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya homie ! NICE '64 bro !

It has that killa stance !


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 05:33 PM~19796698
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Feb 5 2011, 08:46 PM~19797089
> *Any more pics homie :biggrin:
> *


ILL LOOK IN A LIL BIT BRO...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 06:56 PM~19797133
> *ILL LOOK IN A LIL BIT BRO...
> *


Koo :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Is this considered "Locked Up"?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 08:19 PM~19797624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucken badass homie keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 5 2011, 07:48 PM~19797440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck it at least you should your skill :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 10:19 PM~19797624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang homie, those are some sick flicks! Nice '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 08:14 AM~19799791
> *Dang homie, those are some sick flicks! Nice '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS FAM!!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 06:14 AM~19799791
> *Dang homie, those are some sick flicks! Nice '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Wassup guys any new builds :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Feb 8 2011, 10:04 PM~19822094
> *Wassup guys any new builds  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 as soon as I get some new clear, I'll have a couple ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2011, 07:11 PM~19830790
> *as soon as I get some new clear, I'll have a couple !  :biggrin:
> *


Nice I'll be waitin :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 5 2011, 07:48 PM~19797440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damm you need to get some longer strokes! lol these are clean as fuck though  




> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 5 2011, 08:19 PM~19797624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man you know i am stupid in love with yellow cars! the six fo is singing my song..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2011, 07:11 PM~19830790
> *as soon as I get some new clear, I'll have a couple !  :biggrin:
> *


Any pics yet dogg :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Couple flicks of my 64 drop,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 14 2011, 09:37 PM~19872185
> *Couple flicks of my 64 drop,
> 
> 
> ...


 this fucker is bad...  the engraving is insane...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 15 2011, 02:37 PM~19872185
> *Couple flicks of my 64 drop,
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: thats one clean ass 64 man! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 14 2011, 09:37 PM~19872185
> *Couple flicks of my 64 drop,
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 64 homie


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 14 2011, 08:37 PM~19872185
> *Couple flicks of my 64 drop,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BAD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 14 2011, 11:07 PM~19872973
> *this fucker is bad...   the engraving is insane...
> *


How did you do that :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Feb 18 2011, 08:15 AM~19900673
> *How did you do that  :biggrin:
> *


It's a secret :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 14 2011, 11:37 PM~19872185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killa build bro !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Feb 18 2011, 03:27 PM~19903274
> *It's a secret  :0
> *


 dont nobody keep secrets in hear no more..lol brake bread with a tutorial! :0


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 18 2011, 05:26 PM~19904121
> *dont nobody keep secrets in hear no more..lol brake bread with a tutorial! :0
> *


I would do a tutorial, but model building has come to a complete halt in my life. too much other shit going on all the time! If I ever do another car with engraving like this one, I will do a complete step by step guide on how to do it.  :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Not mine but here some more :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 21 2011, 01:36 PM~19924183
> *Not mine but here some more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaammm those are badass :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 21 2011, 07:12 AM~19922041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of that 67 I could see :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Feb 21 2011, 04:02 PM~19924349
> *daaammm those are badass :biggrin:
> *


X2 !


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2011, 07:32 PM~19927100
> *X2 !
> *


Wat up homie any new builds you can post up I haven't been here in a Long ass time :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Mar 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20077586
> *Wat up homie any new builds you can post up I haven't been here in a Long ass time :biggrin:
> *


naw not yet bro. 
but ones about to be finished this
week hopefully ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2011, 07:11 AM~20079860
> *naw not yet bro.
> but ones about to be finished this
> week hopefully !  :biggrin:
> *


Alright can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 21 2011, 01:36 PM~19924183
> *Not mine but here some more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hot shit... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

still a work in progress.. I got to add rear cylinders,and chain. maybe shocks?
muffler. driveshaft. bumpers , grill head and tail lights...
but i just got through bitching and whining about this car on my own thread..
so i figured i would come hear and strut her lock up,, because I worked hard and I still love this car..


----------



## DJ M1LL4ANN0 (Nov 22, 2008)

My Chevy Nomad '55 "Twins" :biggrin: 

Airride Dancer









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqooNFvNEaE

Juiced Twin

























Both are 1/18 Die cast (Maisto)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

daamm hydro going crazy dogg is the orange lecab yours
:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Mar 30 2011, 04:24 PM~20221056
> *daamm hydro going crazy dogg is the orange lecab yours
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 yea hydro builds looking clean bro! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Mar 30 2011, 04:24 PM~20221056
> *daamm hydro going crazy dogg is the orange lecab yours
> :biggrin:
> *


 yea, it was a clean ass dunk that i got off of Pancho.. I just put a set up in the trunk,
and broke off the old suspension. and put monte carlo upper's and lowers on it 
and made another rear end for it that goes up and down with.. and then daytons...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Mar 31 2011, 07:47 AM~20226394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this four is coming along..


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

My 70 locked up


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 11:06 AM~20227641
> *this four is coming along..
> *


You mean trey and nice


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Mar 31 2011, 07:07 PM~20230937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 70 :wow:


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Mar 31 2011, 08:29 PM~20231663
> *You mean trey and nice
> *


Lol i wouldnt gone say nothing tho 6 trey


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 31 2011, 08:44 PM~20231841
> *bad ass 70  :wow:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

damn I want to build a monte LS!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 11:06 AM~20227641
> *this four is coming along..
> *


oop's lol


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Apr 9 2011, 07:11 PM~20299348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Apr 9 2011, 05:11 PM~20299348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right dogg..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Edric08_@Apr 9 2011, 05:11 PM~20299348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass anymore pics


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

still putting this 1 togather




































:biggrin:  :drama:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Apr 12 2011, 09:59 AM~20319237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice elco..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its locked up in the front though Markie....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Heres one I built a couple years ago....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 04:05 PM~20321911
> *Its locked up in the front though Markie....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2011, 05:02 PM~20322297
> *Heres one I built a couple years ago....
> 
> 
> ...


dammm that 61 is badass so is this regal nice work :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOCKED UP


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20350142
> *LOCKED UP
> 
> 
> ...


 oh yea... this car is screaming out with clean,,, clean..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20350142
> *LOCKED UP
> 
> 
> ...


Can I see some more pics of that 66 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*"Green Eyed Lady"*


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 06:01 AM~20520696
> *"Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin really good any updates on the other one :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 06:01 AM~20520696
> *"Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> ...


 (child of nature, friend of man) :biggrin: i was thinking about this car just the other 
day.. :biggrin: I think I will stop by and watch the video again?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin+May 10 2011, 08:55 AM~20520870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: right on homie !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> *"Green Eyed Lady"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 11 2011, 07:07 AM~20528230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it !!!!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 06:01 AM~20520696
> *"Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 11 2011, 05:07 AM~20528230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job homie...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 05:01 AM~20520696
> *"Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> ...



that thing looks like you could just jump in it and just ride away, sick work bro!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+May 11 2011, 05:24 AM~20528273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx machio :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

a few ive built...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 05:49 AM~20536113
> *a few  ive built...
> 
> 
> ...


daammmm pink really nice builds homie :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 07:01 AM~20520696
> *"Green Eyed Lady"
> 
> 
> ...


saw this at the show last saturday and was soooo glad trend kept his hands on it cause i wouldve had to take it home with me and him having cash in his pocket. pictures do it no justice at all


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 12 2011, 05:49 AM~20536113
> *a few  ive built...
> 
> 
> ...


damm these are nice...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking good inhere..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 12 2011, 11:46 AM~20537255
> *saw this at the show last saturday and was soooo glad trend kept his hands on it cause i wouldve had to take it home with me and him having cash in his pocket. pictures do it no justice at all
> *


thanx homie!

I got some paint waitin' for a Caddy ........ :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 12 2011, 04:31 PM~20539532
> *thanx homie!
> 
> I got some paint waitin' for a Caddy ........  :biggrin:
> *


i got a big body vert that i need a nice paint job on :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 14 2011, 12:23 AM~20549748
> *i got a big body vert that i need a nice paint job on :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

man oh man look at all these asses in the air.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

ANY MORE RANFLAS


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Bump


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

not your daddys caddy


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DTAT2 said:


> not your daddys caddy


NICE BUILD HOMIE!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank ya :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

A caddi I never finished...


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

chr1s..... thats a real nice lookin caddy bruh.... i got a question tho.....where did the grille come from.....THAT SHITS KLEEN:cheesy: .....just curious bro...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks 
It came with the kit.. It comes with 2 different 1's.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

FOR REEL ... the lowrider or the donk kit ??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*This Caddy is SWEEEEEET !!!!!!!!

*_


DTAT2 said:


> not your daddys caddy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> FOR REEL ... the lowrider or the donk kit ??


 donk and the standalone kit, i cast the grill in resin.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> donk and the standalone kit, i cast the grill in resin.


Yup, we got em too! They come back out next month, your local hobby shop sould be able to let you pre-order or reserve them. My local hobby shop says they'll have em late FEb. Trust me I'm all over it, I missed out on the last batch thinking they'd be a dime a dozen til literally one day it was all of a sudden too late. Went from being everywhere to having to look around on the internet for em.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_*"Doll House" *_....................


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*"Doll House" *_....................


Seen this one in real life. This guys paint and patterns are so trill it's ridiculous.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

DOLLHOUSE = SICK i love the paint..... the rims..... well the whole damn car really. .........MIKE i know whatchu mean that caddy was everywhere and now we waitin on a whole new batch of kits it sux .... oh well if it will be out soon then ima buy them alll:yes:.....at least form my local hobby store:biggrin: TRENDSETTA thank you for the complement i have more pics wanna see?? :naughty: .......and LOWSLOW how much you get on a resin remake of the doghouse bruh???.. GET AT ME


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> DOLLHOUSE = SICK i love the paint..... the rims..... well the whole damn car really. .........MIKE i know whatchu mean that caddy was everywhere and now we waitin on a whole new batch of kits it sux .... oh well if it will be out soon then ima buy them alll:yes:.....at least form my local hobby store:biggrin: *TRENDSETTA thank you for the complement i have more pics wanna see?? :naughty: *.......and LOWSLOW how much you get on a resin remake of the doghouse bruh???.. GET AT ME


Naw bro , thank you for showin' us .......... yeah , we need more pics homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx for the flicks homie ! Now I like that Caddy even more ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: ... _*lOOK WHAT JUST ARRIVED IN MY MAIL BOX !!!!!!!!!! 










..............







*_


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's sick!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> :naughty: .......and LOWSLOW how much you get on a resin remake of the doghouse bruh???.. GET AT ME


Hmm That's a mold I ain't think to make. An expensive enough one too.. Hmmm. Would make alot of 79 owners' day, I seen one convo on a johan 79 to euro front and it was SICK.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*HEY LOWRIDINGMIKE, WHO PAINTS ALL OF THE 1:1 LOWS & BIKES IN THE LOUISVILLE AREA ?*


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

DAYUM HELL YEAH I MADE THE COVER:biggrin:..... is that the new issue THAT'S WHATS UP..... i would like to thank everyone who helped put this car together .....ME .....naw for real tho trend that's fukn cool as hell dude:thumbsup:........ i really appreciate it i don't think its ever looked better....... cant wait to see the spread ... THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE REALLY


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice 61 and 57 wagon......


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *HEY LOWRIDINGMIKE, WHO PAINTS ALL OF THE 1:1 LOWS & BIKES IN THE LOUISVILLE AREA ?*


Pinhead REd is the most sought after w/ the best work so far (Im sure you know who he is and seen his work) but really in Louisville everybody mostly just paints their own cars. If you got a compressor, a garage and a waterhose, you're painting your own car round here. lol


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's nicely done suspension and trunk.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah *Red* gets down ! ................. I know this dude in Indy that's about to open his own shop ... :biggrin:



Lowridingmike said:


> Pinhead REd is the most sought after w/ the best work so far (Im sure you know who he is and seen his work) but really in Louisville everybody mostly just paints their own cars. If you got a compressor, a garage and a waterhose, you're painting your own car round here. lol


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> Hmm That's a mold I ain't think to make. An expensive enough one too.. Hmmm. Would make alot of 79 owners' day, I seen one convo on a johan 79 to euro front and it was SICK.


 So does any one have one of these grills for sale/trade i like to have one :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Appreciate the comp. Compton 1964 try'n to get back into this so much has changed since i started building models, its a new game and yall are holding it DOWN I'm jus try'n to fit in...


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

What it do 2 all my LayItLow Homiez & Playaz?!!! Just tryin' 2 get the hang of postin' picz on here....Hope ya'll dig my work!!!:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

IT'Z ALL ABOUT THE LOCK-UP DAAAWG!!!uffin::biggrin:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a clean caddy.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thuur's no lac of classy cadi's in the last few page's of this thread.. nice stuff guys..
(get it) No lac?:rofl: or forget it. back to shadow surfing I go!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

big stan that caddi is clean dood love the setup looks legit what did you use for the switches ??


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> That's a clean caddy.....


THANX HMIE!!! GLAD U LIKE IT!!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> thuur's no lac of classy cadi's in the last few page's of this thread.. nice stuff guys..
> (get it) No lac?:rofl: or forget it. back to shadow surfing I go!


I FEEL U ON THAT HYDRO!!! & !!!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> big stan that caddi is clean dood love the setup looks legit what did you use for the switches ??


I APPRECIATE IT BRO!!! I USED SMALL STYRENE TUBING FOR THE SWITCHES HMIE!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :wow: ... _*lOOK WHAT JUST ARRIVED IN MY MAIL BOX !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have an idea, but the pic is broken?!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:


NOW THAT'Z CLEAN AS HELL RIGHT THERE BRO!!!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

yuh thank you sir ....i have a copy of that pic


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> yuh thank you sir ....i have a copy of that pic


*DAAAAMN!!! NOW THIZ IZ THE $H!T RIGHT HERE PLAYA'!!! $TR8 UP!!! I ALREADY LOVE THE HELL OUTTA' THAT RED LAC'...THEN U DECIDE TO BUST EVEN MORE HEADZ WIT' THIZ BRO!!! HELL YEAH!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


>


*THAT CADDY IZ TOO $ICK HOMIE!!! uffin::thumbsup:*


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

YUH thank you but i cant take credit for the magazine cover trendetta did that first i just re posted it buddy ... thank for the complements tho I appreciate it very much


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> YUH thank you but i cant take credit for the magazine cover trendetta did that first i just re posted it buddy ... thank for the complements tho I appreciate it very much


*THAT'Z WHASSUP THOUGH...RESPECT TO U & THE HOMIE TRENDSETTA!!! QUICK QUESTION...WHERE DO U GET THE CADDY SYMBOL LIKE WHAT'Z IN THE TRUNK OF THE RED LAC? *


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

small circular mirror with a custom made Cadillac decal brutha ...


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> small circular mirror with a custom made Cadillac decal brutha ...


*O**h ok...THANX BRO!!!*


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Anymore rides


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

DTAT2 said:


> yuh thank you sir ....i have a copy of that pic


Damn Dtat2 caddy looks clean homie much props


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


>


this lac is tight! so is the red one!


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> this lac is tight! so is the red one!


*REALLY GLAD U LIKE IT HMIE!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good $tan,long time no see:wave:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*LOCKED & LOADED!!!:yes:*


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautifully done cutlass....


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

A couple I built locked up


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


>


B-E-A-utiful Cutty, man. It's like you built my vision for my 1:1 Cut right out of my head. Awesome job.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

darkside customs said:


>


Dude, nice car, but you should put the crack pipe away before you shoot your pictures!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowrider-gee said:


> A couple I built locked up


nice lock up look like they about to take the prize money


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> nice build i need one


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sick 4


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *darkside customs*









*" Originally Posted by Hydrohype ...*

Dude, nice car, but you should put the crack pipe away before you shoot your pictures!


> That was a Low Blow :nono:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Dude, nice car, but you should put the crack pipe away before you shoot your pictures!


That's a gel pen... Get your mind right... Vote for Ron


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> That's a gel pen... Get your mind right... Vote for Ron


:rofl::rofl: yea sure it is! my bad!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

darkside customs said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Cutlass is gangster. Lookin good


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

darkside customs said:


>


 That's a nice build Dark Side I give :thumbsup::thumbsup: on that one homie


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

KingSw1$h said:


> B-E-A-utiful Cutty, man. It's like you built my vision for my 1:1 Cut right out of my head. Awesome job.


*THANX HMIE!!! THAT'Z WHA$$UP!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good $tan,long time no see:wave:


*THANX BRO!!! GLAD U LIKE IT...YEAH MAN,A LOT OF PERSONAL BUSINESS KINDA TOOK UP MY SUMMER,BUT I'M BACK IN FULL SWING MODE NOW HMIE!!!*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> BIGG $TAN 870 said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOT
> ...


----------

